# Indigo Taping Tools



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Just saw that All-Wall has a new tool company on their website. Looks like a hybrid between Premiere and Ames. I wonder if they will be coming out with a full set in the future.

http://www.all-wall.com/SSearch.html?query=+INDIGO+TAPING+TOOLS&go.x=1&go.y=12


----------

